# VIPER Starter Kill



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum,
Working my way along the viper install journey - now I have it responding moving to the next items, to this end its the started kill for the 5806V unit which has me lost... (how its supposed to operate... and how it is perhaps not.

Thus far:
I have wired the green (from crank IGN switch output) to the Pin 6 (green) of the Remote Start, 10-pin heavy gauge connector (no other connection) and also pin 7 Violet of the Remote Start, 10-pin heavy gauge connector to the starter relay. (apart from the main harness -> 6pin connector nothing else is hooked up) as I am testing in sequence

I thoughts, is this should 'break' the continuity between the two wires when armed, therefore no crank - which is not what is happening (i have turned on anti-grind via XK loader) I can crank the motor regardless of armed status... The remote is indicating armed and the RF control blue LED is flashing (which i assume mean armed)

What I am missing - do I need to wire the relay differently (its a 4pin relay with const power, I am guessing for anti grind I need 5pin? how does the wiring for this differ?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Before going too far into it, read the warranty. I don't know about Viper, but some say void if not installed by recognized installer or something to that effect.


----------



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Update and for reference points:

Disconnected the violet and green from the vehicle (disarmed continuity between the violet and green, armed continuity as well)

Now turn on the ignition, should read open circuit.

If still continuity then the unit (internal relay) is faulty.

If it does read open circuit, you've made an error.


Corday said:


> Before going too far into it, read the warranty. I don't know about Viper, but some say void if not installed by recognized installer or something to that effect.


 Indeed that is the case, but unavoidable where I am located


----------



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

SOLVED - its because I didn't have the any other wires connected - in particular the pink IGN in/out wire which appears to energise on-board relays which would make sense.


----------



## itolond (Aug 1, 2019)

Hi Forum,

Working my through my viper install. On to remote start which is currently showing an error. I am looking to eliminate what this could be - for manual trans what is the min i need connected (PS doors, bonnet and trunk are NO to ground when closed) - so I assume this can be simply left disconnected to simulate everything closed. I monitor the D2D logger and i get a lot of commands (some with unknown errors) on arm and disarm but very few for remote start- normal? (also new batteries and fully charged remotes)

summary below actions (D2D from XK3 loader included for reference)
*Viper Alarm*
Viper Alarm 5806v
Software version FW19
Part Number: ICAZNSM29B

FEW ATTEMPTS
*Status*:System Armed - setting manual trans
RF control LED blinking normally..
systems and notifications Unremarkable 


1 -Remote start command from Remote 7756V 
2- Remote 7756V show Remote start Error on LCD and error tone
3- 7 flashes from Parker lights


NEXT ATTEMPT 
*Status*:System Armed - setting Automatic 
RF control LED blinking normally..
systems and notifications Unremarkable 

1 -Remote start command from Remote 7756V 
2- Remote 7756V show Remote start Error on LCD and error tone
3- 8 flashes from Parker lights


*Notes*:
Recently completed hooking up the 10pin heavy gauge - 
green from IGN crank 
voilet to starter relay
pink to 'T' IGN live 
red to Const fused 12VDC
Red/Black (same as read)

also noted RF control LED give a 2 pulse, pause, 3 pulse cycle sometimes


----------

